# Leonidas - Any Info?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, I know he was the Spartan leader at Thermopylae (and the book is much better than the film!)

However, he also made watches, it seems...or rather, had a watch company named after him. Before being bought out by Heuer in 1964 they made some rather tasty watches, specialising in chronographs using, inter alia, Valjoux and Landeron movements.

I'm looking quite closely at a couple of these - yes, I know, I'm weak and irresolute and will never have a Speedy at this rate! So I was just wondering if anyone (had) owned one, and what your impressions were. Looks and operation-wise, they seem quite similar to Heuers of the era.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I didn't exactly own a Leonidas wristwatch though did have a Leonidas stop watch for some years, I couldn't fault it in the slightest. It was very reliable and extremely accurate. Interestingly, when you took the back off, it was a Heuer signed movement I seem to recall. I'm guessing (though can't say 100%), when Heuer bought Leonidas in the 60s they probably continued as a separate brand for a while though may have had Heuer movements until the Leonidas brand was eventually discontinued.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice one, too! If I were you I'd take it to my matchmaker and have him open the back in order to figure what kind of movement it has. As Muddy D wrote, Heuer continued the brand for quite a while (to the end of the 1960s, if I'm not mistaken.) During the 1950s, Leonidas marketed both low- and upmarket chronographs with Landeron- and Valjoux-movements, respectively. So it is hard to say from the face what is inside.

Looking forward to an image of the movement.

Best regards

Tomcat


----------

